# Leveling Nut



## 1mondo (May 20, 2016)

HI 
WELL I HAVE ANOTHER QUESTION. I WAS LEVELING MY SB HVY 10 YESTERDAY USING SHIMS TO LEVEL THE CABINET FOR A START. I SHIMMED AND USED LOCK BOLTS INTO THE CONCRETE FLOOR IN MY SHOP. GOT THE CABINET LEVEL AROUND THE PERIMETER AND THEN STARTED TO CHECK THE WAYS FOR LEVEL SIDE TO SIDE AND HEADSTOCK TO TAIL STOCK. SIDE TO SIDE WAS REALLY GOOD, BETTER THAN I EXPECTED BUT END TO END WAS OFF BY A TON. THEN I NOTICED ON THE MOUNTING LEG JUST BELOW THE RIGHT END OR JUST BELOW THE TAILSTOCK IF IT WAS PARKED ALL THE WAY TO THE RIGHT, THERE IS A RED/GOLD CIRCLE ABOUT AN INCH IN DIAMETER WITH AN ABOUT 3/16" HOLE IN THE CENTER WITH A HEX/ALLEN SCREW IN IT AND PRINTED ON THE RED/GOLD BADGE IS "LEVELING NUT". I ALSO NOTICED A GAP BETWEEN THE FOOT/LEG AND THE BED OF THE LATHE AND WITHOUT TAKING ANYTHING APART WHAT LOOKS LIKE A VERTICAL SHAFT IN THE CENTER. IT LOOKS LIKE IF I COULD CLOSE UP THE GAP IT WOULD COME CLOSE TO MAKING THE LEFT TO RIGHT LEVEL CHECK CLOSE.
I READ THE HOW TO USE A LATHE BOOK LEVELING SECTION AND FOUND NO MENTION OF THIS LEVELING SCREW!!! 
DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ABOUT THIS LEVELING NUT?
THANKS
RAY


----------



## jeff_g1137 (May 20, 2016)

Hi
Photos ???


----------



## 1mondo (May 20, 2016)

Hi here's a try at loading photos!!!


----------



## jeff_g1137 (May 23, 2016)

Hi
I do not know ???
It may be for taking out any twist in the bed, my best guess.
Is there only one or is there one at the back ???.
There is a gap between the bed & the shoe maybe it pivots at that point. ???


----------



## Vladymere (May 25, 2016)

1M,

That screw assembly is for leveling your ways, I.E-taking the wist out.

Here is a link to the South Bend H3 pamphlet in the installation and leveling of lathes.  http://hobby-machinist.com/attachments/_how-to-install-and-level-the-lathe-bulletin-h3-pdf.115729/

This knowledge base can be found at the top of this South Bend forum.  Also in the knowledge base are copies of South Bend's "How To Run A Lathe" (HTRL).

Vlad


----------

